# Chapman MFA Producing 2020



## Roomtone (Feb 13, 2020)

Hey guys any suggestions for the interview?
No idea about how to prepare


----------



## KeenanDK (Feb 13, 2020)

I thought it was super laid back and conversational. It was very tailored to my resume.  More of a discussion than an I terview. In fact, I wouldn't even consider it an interview. It was honestly a pleasant conversation.


----------



## patrick.simpson (Feb 14, 2020)

I also have an interview on Feb 25. Any particular questions I should be prepared for? Appreciate any advice!


----------



## patrick.simpson (Feb 20, 2020)

Update: Interview coming soon. Any advice?

Good luck to everybody


----------



## KeenanDK (Mar 5, 2020)

So, the website now says decisions will be out in April, but I could've sworn it used to say March. Did it always say April? Am I losing my mind because I somehow applied to all the programs that are sending out decisions last? Both?


----------



## Roomtone (Mar 12, 2020)

GOT IN!


----------



## KeenanDK (Mar 12, 2020)

Congrats!
I haven't gotten anything, so I'm bracing for another waitlist or rejection lol


----------



## Lillianlyu (Mar 12, 2020)

Got in too, received an email telling me to deposit but I've made my mind to USC 😝


----------



## patrick.simpson (Mar 13, 2020)

I got in!!! I'm so damn pumped


----------



## KeenanDK (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm in too!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 13, 2020)

Roomtone said:


> GOT IN!





patrick.simpson said:


> I got in!!! I'm so damn pumped





KeenanDK said:


> I'm in too!


Congrats everyone! 

 If you want the Chapman badge and access to the private Chapman forum (which was quite active last year) see this thread here:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org
				




@patrick.simpson since you're already a Supporting Member I gave you the badge so you should have access. Thanks for supporting the site!


----------

